# Introducing Zeplin...



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi guys!

I have been lurking for a couple of weeks here. You guys have a very informative site and I have learned a whole lot! I just thought I would finally come out and introduce my pup! Zeplin was rescued by Havenese Angel League Organization ( HALO) and my dh drove over 20 hours in 2 days to go and pick him up. He was eagerly awaited by my three boys and me of course! He is a delightful little guy- great disposition and funny! He is about 4.5 months now and just keeps getting sweeter. He definitely sees my husband as the leader of the pack and he definitely knows I am mommy. He will cry and cry for me if he wants my attention and I am out of the room. He is also a smart cookie. He has learned to get through the smallest of wholes/slats. He has learned to climb over 2 gates. These same gates keep my 4 year old out because he cannot climb them yet!!! We decided to take the gates down because they were only making our son's life difficult and not the dog!

Here is Zeplin ( named by the rescue agency- because he was a 'Z' rescue- 
they go by the alphabet and not number.) BTW- he is also a boy pup to add to my 3 boys! And we just noticed that while we never intended to change his name- it goes with our boys' names as they all end in either a en or in.

Zeplin's referral picture...









Zeplin when he came home...



















and Zeplin now- a month and a half later...










and his shaggy- undercover look


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome Zeplin and Mom!!!! glad you rescued him (or he rescued you) and that you found us!!! we love pictures and would love to be able to call you by your first name! Zep is adorable and I can tell you already a gonner.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh Zep's adorable and you are an angel. Welcome!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

You got a cutie there! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Zeplin is precious. Another member of Team Cream!! 
Welcome to the forum. :welcome:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum..Zeplin is a cutie :wave:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Zeplin is adorable.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Zeplin is adorable! Congrats to you and :welcome: ! Our 4 1/2 month old can jump our gate too so we're considering taking it down. He only does it if I go upstairs of if the doorbell rings. It's funny but we have to try not to laugh so we can be stern with him. Enjoy your sweet furbaby!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you and to Zeplin! I'm glad you were able to find some good information here and hopefully, we'll get to know you better soon. Your new little boy is adorable! Love that last pic of him. Cute!

I think it was awfully generous of you and hubby to get this little rescue who lived soooooo far from you! I'm sure Zeplin will add to the general chaos of having young kids in a house. lol


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

What a sweet little Hav and quite the name. I Love the name Zeplin...very cool. So cute as well. Love the pics.

Derek


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and Zeplin is adorable!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to you and your cute little Zeplin!
Carole


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

Zeplin is adorable!


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome guys! And btw- I am Jennifer! Nice to meet you all!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome, Zeplin is just a doll! I hope that we get to see Zeplin grow up,with lots and lots of pictures!! I love the name, my son's girlfriend just named her cat Motley!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

:welcome: to the Forum Jennifer! I love Zeplin's name and what a cutie!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum and congrats on your cutie!


----------



## nelsongang (Jun 25, 2008)

:welcome: Zeplin is just adorable!! This forum is just awesome...you will get a lot of great support here


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME, WELCOME, WELCOME...he's beautiful!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome. I'm so happy for you to have found each other. You are going to love this sweetie pie. Looking forward to lots of pics and hearing your stories about this guy. Hope you love this forum as much as I do. Great people here!!


----------



## Jennifer Clevenger (Jun 26, 2008)

mom23boys said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys! And btw- I am Jennifer! Nice to meet you all!!!


Not only does Zepplin have a great name but so do you!! LOL


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Hello you adorable, lucky dog! You Mommy and Daddy love you bunches already!!! Welcome out of lurkerdom!


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

these dogs just get cuter and cuter...

nice to meet you all.

joe


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to you, your three boys and Zeplin!!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! He is adorable.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:wave: Welcome to the forum :wave:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Welcome aboard, Jennifer and Zeplin!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Welcome Jennifer and Zepplin (love the name!)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome Mom, boys and Zeplin!
How's it going there . . . he's an adorable little one!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Wow 20hr drive. I'm sure it was worth every minute though.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

Oh, he is just adorable!!! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JAEwton (Aug 7, 2007)

Congratulation's on you new little son...lol. He is so sweet looking. Good for your dh to do this for all of you.


----------

